# Best milk replacer and colostrum replacer



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

So I had ultrasounds done on all my pregnant does. The vet thinks four are having twins, thinks one is having quads, and that one is having triplets. I want to be prepared for anything so I want to have replacer and colostrum on hand if I need it. Four of my does are first timers. One of which is having possible triplets. Any and all advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For a colostrum replacer, I have used Kids Choice for both kids and puppies. For replacer, I have no idea if this is even sold in another state, but I have had good luck with Esmilco brand, though I prefer to use cows milk mixed with evaporated and buttermilk.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had excellent results with Land O Lakes Doe's Match milk replacer.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've used the whole cow milk/buttermilk or kefir milk recipe and the kids did fine on that


----------



## Olliehaven (Jan 25, 2016)

Thankyou for all the feed back.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I also have used Land O Lake for kids and for lambs. Never had a problem and have raised healthy babies. I always keep some on hand.


----------

